# My 2012 Infinito



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

One week young. Enjoy.


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

nice! enjoy it


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Blessed01 said:


> One week young. Enjoy.


Very nice..welcome to the club. :thumbsup:

If I may offer a suggestion :idea:

At the next opportunity remove the in-line barrel adjusters. They are not really necessary, they look a tad out of place and they increase friction on the cables.

I had them removed from my bike and I am glad I did.


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Thank you!*

Having read something similar in this forum, I asked the owner of my lbs about the need for these adjusters. He said it was a matter of personal preference. He also said that since there were no other convenient cable adjusters (other than by the rear deraillauer) some people choose not to remove them. He also said Campy doesn't fully dial in until after the cables have been stretched a bit so minor tweaking (either using the barrels or bring the bike in the shop) would be necessary. I must admit, they do take away from the aesthetics of the front end. I am enjoying my rides, though. Big difference in handling, speed and climing when compared to my 2002, steel Bianchi San Remo.


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Thank You!*

I am - immensely. Makes climbing fun.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Blessed01 said:


> Having read something similar in this forum, I asked the owner of my lbs about the need for these adjusters. He said it was a matter of personal preference. He also said that since there were no other convenient cable adjusters (other than by the rear deraillauer) some people choose not to remove them. He also said Campy doesn't fully dial in until after the cables have been stretched a bit so minor tweaking (either using the barrels or bring the bike in the shop) would be necessary. I must admit, they do take away from the aesthetics of the front end. I am enjoying my rides, though. Big difference in handling, speed and climing when compared to my 2002, steel Bianchi San Remo.


My friend, if you are enjoying the ride, don't worry about the cable adjusters. 

My LBS recommended that I take them off (when I converted from Ultegra to Campy on my Infinito) so I did. I never had the barrel adjusters in my Colnago or Bottecchia.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Enjoy. A consideration though. Please, others correct me if I'm wrong. It was my understanding that you need a spacer between the stem and the top cap for strength or some other reason.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Kodi Crescent said:


> Enjoy. A consideration though. Please, others correct me if I'm wrong. It was my understanding that you need a spacer between the stem and the top cap for strength or some other reason.


Kodi, that is exactly what the mechanic at the LBS said. I didn't ask him why though. I imagine it has something to do with getting enough compression down on the stem.


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Thanks for the Tip*

The original cap is threaded. I made the mistake of buying a threadless cap so I simply glued it on to the stem. However, I'll ask my lbs owner about the point you and Kodi raised. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Amo Celeste (Mar 6, 2011)

If the steerer tube is aluminum then no spacers are needed above the stem unless you want them for adjustability down the road. If the steerer tube is carbon, pretty much all fork makers recommend 5 or 10mm of spacers so the stem clamping force is spread evenly around the steerer tube which reduces the chance of cracking. The stem can dig into the carbon where it overhangs at the top if you do not use the spacer above it, if you can follow what I'm saying.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Amo Celeste said:


> If the steerer tube is aluminum then no spacers are needed above the stem unless you want them for adjustability down the road. If the steerer tube is carbon, pretty much all fork makers recommend 5 or 10mm of spacers so the stem clamping force is spread evenly around the steerer tube which reduces the chance of cracking. The stem can dig into the carbon where it overhangs at the top if you do not use the spacer above it, if you can follow what I'm saying.


The steerer tube in his Infinito is carbon.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Blessed01 said:


> The original cap is threaded. I made the mistake of buying a threadless cap so I simply glued it on to the stem. However, I'll ask my lbs owner about the point you and Kodi raised. Thanks for the tip.


noticed that you have a custom made cap (I read the message  ). If you want a custom cap that is threaded, go to Purely Custom and they will be able to fit you.

Good luck.


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Thanks!*

It's a powerful message. Still dialing in the Infinito. I've been experiencing knee problems. Bringing it in to have the saddle and stem adjusted per the measurements that were initially taken. My lbs had set the heights and angles in a somewhat neutral position. You have quite an impressive stable of machines.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Blessed01 said:


> It's a powerful message. Still dialing in the Infinito. I've been experiencing knee problems. Bringing it in to have the saddle and stem adjusted per the measurements that were initially taken. My lbs had set the heights and angles in a somewhat neutral position. You have quite an impressive stable of machines.


It is a powerful message indeed. It is good to see people acknowledging their blessing and giving credit where credit is due. :thumbsup:

Thanks about the stable. I ride them all--so there will be no jealosies.


----------



## Dubcat (Aug 3, 2012)

Stunning bike. Have you considered matching the bar tape and saddle colours?


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Thank you!*

Actually, the stock bar tape was white and I swapped it for black as the lbs was building the bike. I have celeste bar tape on my older Bianchi San Remo. At some point I will replace the saddle (perhaps with celeste) but not anytime soon I hope. Very good saddle.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

That is a nicely put together machine. I built one last week, but was unable to get a hold of a seat post like yours. I am hoping they have something similar for 2013, enjoy.


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Appreciate the comment. Rode the Century route at the MS Event this past weekend. Fully a third of the route was on worn out chip & seal roads. The ride was relatively smooth over these roads and the handling was solid. Great down hill handling as well. Will you be posting pics of yours?


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Blessed01 said:


> Appreciate the comment. Rode the Century route at the MS Event this past weekend. Fully a third of the route was on worn out chip & seal roads. The ride was relatively smooth over these roads and the handling was solid. Great down hill handling as well. Will you be posting pics of yours?


I will post a few pics when I am not so busy. If you don't mind I'll put them in here where you will see them. I have about a 170 miles on mine right now and am really liking the ride better than my colnago. The infinito isn't as precise in handling, but the comfort is well worth the trade off so far. I also had to use some parts from the broken bike so I am waiting for the details to come together which will be a few weeks. I have three Bianchi's now two vintage and the infinito. The Infiinito is as comfortable as the old steel frames Enjoy every mile :thumbsup:


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

Great! Looking forward to viewing them. Picked mine up on July 2 have logged 750 miles since then. Had some knee issues initially until I dialed in the height and position of the saddle. While a particular strength of the bike is the nimble way it climbs ( I tell people it seems to want to scoot up hill), the 11x25 cassette is a shortcoming. Next year when I replace the chain I will also go with the 12x29 cassette. I would also like to go with wider (25cm) tires when the current ones wear out. Not a fan of the Hutchinsons it came with. Beside the stem cap, the only other component I have added is a chain catcher. Enjoy the machine - I certainly do mine.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Blessed01 said:


> Great! Looking forward to viewing them. Picked mine up on July 2 have logged 750 miles since then. Had some knee issues initially until I dialed in the height and position of the saddle. While a particular strength of the bike is the nimble way it climbs ( I tell people it seems to want to scoot up hill), the 11x25 cassette is a shortcoming. Next year when I replace the chain I will also go with the 12x29 cassette. I would also like to go with wider (25cm) tires when the current ones wear out. Not a fan of the Hutchinsons it came with. Beside the stem cap, the only other component I have added is a chain catcher. Enjoy the machine - I certainly do mine.


I ran the 12-29 on my colnago and found the 29 wasn't really used much and think it was too much of a jump with the RD, very noisy. I don't have climbs, but in a river valley I do have a few 10-12% grades. I just switched to a 12-25 and find it to be a bit more in line with my riding and still make it up those 10-12vers. Next time I change I am going with an 12-27 chorus, the 27 being insurance.


----------



## girobike (Sep 14, 2012)

very nice, congratulation!!!

I have an Infinito 2010 with Campagnolo Athena and I changed the Fulcrum 5 with a Mavic R-SYS: the result is a bike more reactive. 

Bianchi lifelong!!!


----------



## nismoduc (Apr 19, 2012)

Im jealous .... saving up for mine.


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

Stunning...congrats!


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Blessed01, here are a couple shots of my 12 as it is today. I took a quick shot of each wheelset on the bike. I have easton ec90 slx and aero both tubular sets. Easton ec90 stem, easton ec90 aero bars, full chorus11, no name carbon seat post (bianchi RC carbon on the way) selle italia prolink seat, stella azzurra bar tape, elite bottle cages and ride data by garmin edge. I have around 800 miles on it in the last month and absolutely love the ride.


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Thanks*

Hey, it's within reach. Saw it for $3,499. That's 1k less than MSRP! Check it out at:
Bianchi Infinito Athena 2012 Celeste


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Sharp!*

Those wheels really make the bike stand out. What tires and size are you running? I just swapped out my Shimano pedals for Speedplay Light Action. I've got close to 900 miles on mine thought I'm still tweaking the saddle height. Having some minor knee issues so I think I need to keep lowering the saddle. Looking forward to big ride, Pedal the Cause, on Sunday.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Blessed01 said:


> Those wheels really make the bike stand out. What tires and size are you running? I just swapped out my Shimano pedals for Speedplay Light Action. I've got close to 900 miles on mine thought I'm still tweaking the saddle height. Having some minor knee issues so I think I need to keep lowering the saddle. Looking forward to big ride, Pedal the Cause, on Sunday.


I run Continental sprinters 700cx22. I run look keos and they seem to do the trick. I hear the speedplays ae more forgiving for knee issues. Try adjusting your seat forward or back first depending on where your knees hurt. I adjust from the bump just below the knee cap to the pedal axle with a weighted string (centered) over axle. Works for me as a starting point. The only issues I have encountered with a seat too low is quad pain and too high hamstring aches. In between those two heights is idea for me. There is a lot of complicated fit info out there and it really is a personal thing. I have a friend that rides 20 plus different bikes from many diferent decades and a lot of different set ups and sizes and he doesn't seem affected by the differences. I have pain if anything is off by a few mm, good luck.


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Great Tips*

Not quite sure how to describe where the pain is centered. Seems like it on the front and sides and I feel it most when I'm descending stairs. I also find that I'm alwaysscooting back on the saddle so I guess I need to move it forward a bit. Appreciate the tips, though.


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Big Thanks!*

Appreciate the compliment. Really enjoy riding it.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Blessed01 said:


> Not quite sure how to describe where the pain is centered. Seems like it on the front and sides and I feel it most when I'm descending stairs. I also find that I'm alwaysscooting back on the saddle so I guess I need to move it forward a bit. Appreciate the tips, though.


I messed around with fit issues for nearly a year and finally broke down and found a good fitter. He gave me very good base measurements that I can transfer to any bike and I ride basically pain free with the exception of the aged body I am stuck with. I would not make any drastic changes and only one thing at a time.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Blessed01 said:


> Not quite sure how to describe where the pain is centered. Seems like it on the front and sides and I feel it most when I'm descending stairs. I also find that I'm alwaysscooting back on the saddle so I guess I need to move it forward a bit. Appreciate the tips, though.


Have you tried increasing your cadence?


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*My Other Bianchi*

2002 Bianchi San Remo. Rack has been removed. Bought it from a friend in 2007. Have logged about 17k miles. Solid, smooth ride. Probably just as smooth as the Infinito. Advantage to Infinito in the areas of weight, agility and climbing ability.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I like that san remo.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Blessed01 said:


> 2002 Bianchi San Remo. Rack has been removed. Bought it from a friend in 2007. Have logged about 17k miles. Solid, smooth ride. Probably just as smooth as the Infinito. Advantage to Infinito in the areas of weight, agility and climbing ability.


Beautiful bike!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Blessed01 said:


> Not quite sure how to describe where the pain is centered. Seems like it on the front and sides and I feel it most when I'm descending stairs. I also find that I'm alwaysscooting back on the saddle so I guess I need to move it forward a bit. Appreciate the tips, though.


Wouldn't that mean you need to move the saddle back. If you keep scootching back as you ride that's because that's where your body wants to be. Back farther.


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Bike Pics*

Trek 620. Bough it brand new 26 years ago. Solid, lugged, Reynolds 531 tubing. Just can't beat the performance and reliability of a well-made steel bike - but I like and appreciate today's technology. This one is heavier than the San Remo. I bought the Bruce Gordon in 2007 from the same friend I bought the San Remo from. Liked it but felt that (besides the wider tires and barcons) the Trek was every bit as nice so I sold it. Happy with my three machines.


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Pics*

Here they are.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Blessed01 said:


> Here they are.


Nice collection !


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Thank you!*

Each one fulfills a niche.


----------

